# Win a Championship by DQ?



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Simple question, does anybody know if it is possible to lose/win a championship via DQ?

E.g.

Jon Jones-Matt Hamill
Wes Sims-Frank Mir
Luiz Cane-James Irvin


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a very good question. It might be possible but you have to take one thing into consideration. Frankie Edgar drew with Gray Maynard and got to keep the title, so it's anybodies guess.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That is a very good question. It might be possible but you have to take one thing into consideration. Frankie Edgar drew with Gray Maynard and got to keep the title, so it's anybodies guess.


In that case it was more of a matter if the challenger can walk away with a victory or not which he didn't, that's why Frankie walked away with the belt.

I have no idea about a DQ victory scenario though.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> That is a very good question. It might be possible but you have to take one thing into consideration. Frankie Edgar drew with Gray Maynard and got to keep the title, so it's anybodies guess.


You've got to beat the champ to be the champ. 

For sure you'd get the belt if you won via DQ but expect an immediate rematch depending on the circumstances.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So an automatic rematch would be something accidental that was declared a DQ by the ref and could've been otherwise. An opposite situation would be where someone did something deliberately and was cut by Dana White otherwise. But otherwise I see your point.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea i dont see why you wouldnt get the title, you've won the fight (albeit by dq), so your now the champ!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A DQ is unfortunate but it happens.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> You've got to beat the champ to be the champ.
> 
> For sure you'd get the belt if you won via DQ but expect an immediate rematch depending on the circumstances.


This is 100% right, a win is a win and the title would chance hands no matter what the method of victory is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is not pro wrestling. If the champ gets himself disqualified he loses the fight and the belt.

It would be interesting to know if this has ever happened though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not the ******* WWF. Of course you can lose a championship by DQ. It's happened in boxing...not sure about MMA though. DQs are extremely rare in MMA for whatever reason.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The reasons DQs are rare in MMA is because the fighters usually aquaint themselves with the rules. Though what is an example of a boxing match where a title changed hands via DQ? That is interesting.


----------

